
He Hunted Bin Laden for the CIA. Now He Wants Americans Dead - jbegley
https://www.thedailybeast.com/michael-scheuer-hunted-bin-laden-for-cia-now-he-wants-americans-dead?ref=author
======
entropea
Are these people being monitored closely? There are a lot of right wing people
who have come out of the woodwork in the past 2-3 months that claim they're
fighting domestic terrorists but are actually building domestic terrorist
cells themselves to kill people who express their 1st amendment rights
(claiming BLM is a terrorist organization).

